# LSIT



## vmi2000 (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone have any info on a good LSIT study course. I have obtained a copy of the CALTRANS PLS/LSIT study manual and video. Anything else out there?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

Take (if you havent already) a _Legal Aspects of Surveying _course if you can.

I took the LSIT and failed it the 1st time.

Then I took the legal aspects of surveying course and that was a tremendous help.

I also used the PPI book Land Surveyors Reference Manual to study, as well as the NCEES sample exam.

Then I lost all interest in taking the RLS after the PE, but maybe one day, at least it doesnt expire..


----------



## B-Rad (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone have the "1001 Solved Surveying Fundamentals Problems"?

Also any tips for passing the LSIT?

Thanks!


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 1, 2008)

When are you taking it &amp; in which State? I'm taking it this April in MI.


----------



## B-Rad (Mar 1, 2008)

Best of Luck to you.

I am taking it this April in California.

do you have the book? or do you know anyone who has it?


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 2, 2008)

And best of luck to you -

I do not. . .I'm not sure why that book isn't listed w/ the "the other board" site anymore - It shows up on Amazon for $179(!). I just checked www.campusbooks.com, and it shows up there for low price of $150 all the way to $484 on high end!. That manual seems to be pretty robust (&amp; pricey!) for the short amount of study time coming up for the April exam.

I've used the NCEES surveying probs &amp; solutions booklet which is like $15 and seems to be representative of what will show up on the exam. The university I'm at offers a 'mock' FLS exam for seniors in their graduating semester, which i just took, and I got a 72 on am section, and 73 on pm section - so i guess i passed! (practice test anyways)

again, good luck :thumbs:

Edited: check this book out - is same author and is only $65

Surveying Solved Problems for the FS and PS Exams (LSSP3), 3rd Edition

Jan Van Sickle, PLS , 2007, 368 pp., paperback

find it at (if this board lets the address come thru): &lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIShop" target="_blank"&amp;gt;http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIShop&lt;/a&gt;

if link doesn't work (probably won't) just do the www.ppi2pass.com, and navigate to the FS/PS sections - This board auto edits references / mentions of that particular board. . .


----------



## B-Rad (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you so much

right now I am trying to find that book.

Also, are you also looking for the 1001 solved surveying book?

If I find it for a reasonable price I'll let you know.

Yes!

I finally found the book: "Surveying Solved Problems for the FS and PS Exams (LSSP3), 3rd Edition

Jan Van Sickle, PLS , 2007, 368 pp., paperback"

Thanks man!!

please let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## civil12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum and jsut wanted to say hello. Also, I am going to be taking the LSIT Exam in April and was wonder if any one else who has taken the exam can give me some pointer (ie. what to study, what books helped, etc.). I am a PE so I am assuming that it will not be as hard as that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 4, 2009)

^ welcome! I took FS / LSIT last April - the problems it will have will be notably more complex than the surveying problems in civil FE. Additionally, there will be some boundary principle, PLSS, priority of calls, photogrammetry, &amp; some geodesy too. I found the NCEES FS book ($15) to be a great primer / practice for the actual test, but my degree was survey engineering too, so I had that advantage for studying. For the price of some of the review materials at PPI, you could probably pick up a used textbook too, but at least with the review materials, they plow through problems and show solutions too, so they should probably be adequate. Let me know if you need any recommended authors on the textbooks -

Feel free to post quests on stuff if needed &amp; good luck! B)


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2009)

i took it in 2000, the math part was easy compared to the PE, but there is a lot of legal stuff, I would recomend taking a legal aspects of surveying course if your not in a hurry, it was a big help to me


----------



## civil12 (Feb 6, 2009)

Great thanks


----------



## Desert Engineer (Feb 6, 2009)

I am hoping to sit for the april LS exam. I was able to avoid taking the LSIT, by using the PE and EIT.


----------



## civil12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here in RI, i don't think the board will allow you to sit for the LS with just a PE and EIT. They make you site for the LSIT first.


----------



## Tark62 (Feb 9, 2009)

civil12 said:


> Here in RI, i don't think the board will allow you to sit for the LS with just a PE and EIT. They make you site for the LSIT first.


It varies by state. In California, where Desert Engineer is from, you can qualify for the PLS exam by passing either the LSIT or the EIT. PEs automatically qualify as well. In other words, if you've passed the EIT and/or PE exam, the LSIT is waived.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Feb 9, 2009)

I am using the EIT in lieu of the LSIT, and counting the Civil PE for years of education/experience.


----------



## civil12 (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish that I could do that here in RI (have the PE/EIT count for the LSIT). I have hear that some states are pretty particular about there reguirements.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Feb 10, 2009)

civil12 said:


> I have hear that some states are pretty particular about there reguirements.


California seems to be one of the states that makes it easier to sit for the exams, but they make you take additional exams (i.e., siesmic and surveying for Civil PE, and State specific surveying for LS). I've seen statistics in the past where the State LS exam had less that 10% pass rate.


----------



## civil12 (Jan 15, 2010)

So I am thinking of taking the LSIT (Land Suryvor in traning) test and am not sure if it will help me or not, I am alrealy a PE and do alot of private work with suryors.

Any thoughts


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 15, 2010)

civil12 said:


> So I am thinking of taking the LSIT (Land Suryvor in traning) test and am not sure if it will help me or not, I am alrealy a PE and do alot of private work with suryors.
> Any thoughts


I thought it was harder than the FE.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

Is your goal to get the LS? If so, then yes it would be worth while to get the LSIT. If not, then don't bother. No additional abilities will be gained by the LSIT. Also, check your state laws, I was able to get the CA PLS without taking the LSIT (but we have a surveying component to the civil pe).


----------



## seaspider (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone had success in passing the PLS in California and then getting comity in other states? I'm a civil PE with an EIT and I believe I would qualify to take the CA PLS exam. Eventually I want to get the PLS in Massachusetts.

Thanks!


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

seaspider said:


> Has anyone had success in passing the PLS in California and then getting comity in other states? I'm a civil PE with an EIT and I believe I would qualify to take the CA PLS exam. Eventually I want to get the PLS in Massachusetts.
> Thanks!


do you have a CA civil pe? I. Think the CA pe counts toward the LS because of the surveying portion of the pe exam. I might be mistaken, but the person to contact would be Ric Moore; he reviews the applications for the state.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2010)

I took it a while back (gosh 10 years already?) I wanted to have it under my belt in case I ever wanted to get the RLS,, the only RLS at my work all work for me so I dont know if they can sign off on my experience or not??


----------

